# Fishing the stillwater river



## Ryan Kunkel (Sep 17, 2015)

Went out with the dog on 9/21/2015 just to kill some time before work. We ended up catching 5 smallies and a
northern pike. It was definitely a sight to see. I had no idea that they were even in there. He was about 11 inches and
had as many teeth as a shark haha just wanted to see if anyone else has had any luck on the river and introduce myself


----------

